# Ed Roman passes away.



## Desi (Dec 18, 2011)

WOW...

Just read the news at the TGP forums...then went to his official site.


It's legit.


I am a very sympathetic person, therefore I cannot say I am happy..or can scoff and think "oh, he had it coming". Despite all the horror stories I read about him, I can never even dislike him...perhaps I'm just too soft. 

I know many on here dislike him...but I'll say it anyways...

R.I.P, Mr. Ed Roman.


----------



## Xaios (Dec 18, 2011)

There's already been a thread in Off Topic. Said thread has already been locked.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 18, 2011)

Repost. It didn't go well the first time.


----------



## Desi (Dec 18, 2011)

REALLY??? I'm so sorry, guys. 

I had a feeling this might've been a repost..but I could not find the original thread...I now know why.

Ok, please shut this down, then.

Again, I apologize.


----------



## MatthewK (Dec 18, 2011)

Wow! He didn't seem like the most healthy guy in the world, but it's still a shock to hear this. Guitar forums will never be the same without tales of the infamous Ed Roman. Whatever he may have been like it's certainly not enough for me to wish any ill towards him. R.I.P.


----------



## Don Vito (Dec 18, 2011)

I've stumbled onto his website in the past, but never really knew anything about him until now.

What a character...


----------



## -One- (Dec 18, 2011)

The guitar world is better for this loss, but we should still mourn his passing.

RIP.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Dec 18, 2011)

Never heard of him toll now.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Dec 19, 2011)

Meh, good riddance.


----------



## Xaios (Dec 19, 2011)

Hmm, thread got moved. I guess the mods decided to give it a second kick at the can.


----------



## Maniacal (Dec 19, 2011)

Who's Ed Roman?


----------



## Fred the Shred (Dec 19, 2011)

Ed Roman: www.edroman.com

A quick read of his amazing articles regarding guitar construction and a quick search for testimonials will give you an idea as to why he was so passionately trolled by half the internet.  In short, he had the business practices and the same discourse as those incredibly sleazy car salesmen you'll see in 70's movies.

There are many people with that sort of thing going on, but Ed managed to rise to mythical status and provide massive laughter for years. I have to confess I'll miss some of his more passionate, full of bullshit articles (that would invariably suggest you buy one of his guitars, of course).


----------



## Deadnightshade (Dec 19, 2011)

Imagine,just imagine,if there's afterlife,Ed Roman arguing with Les Paul about the Gibson LP headstock design problem


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 19, 2011)

Deadnightshade said:


> Imagine,just imagine,if there's afterlife,Ed Roman arguing with Les Paul about the Gibson LP headstock design problem


 
"You know I can build a better one, right?"


----------



## USMarine75 (Dec 19, 2011)

But, who will I buy my JEM copy from now?







"[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]You may wonder why you never hear about this in any of the guitar magazines !!!! Simple Answer !!! The magazines wouldn't dare piss off all their advertisers and print anything that they are trying to keep from the public. Printing these stories like I have been doing for 15 years now makes me a very unpopular person with my competitors and gets me bashed on a lot of the forums by paid company shills who will start a thread with some nonsensical lie to try and discredit me. (Ralph Nader was a pretty unpopular guy too) [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]They wish they could sue me but they can't because the truth is and always has been my defense!![/FONT] "


----------



## Don Vito (Dec 19, 2011)

"I am not a racist and I have nothing against the Asian race. However I do hate large corporations whether they be American, German or Asian. I hate how they use brainwashing techniques to sell their products. 
"Bayer Aspirin" (Nazi's) "Mitsubishi" (Bombers from Pearl Harbor)"


 He's one of 'those' people. And why is my text appearing in red???


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Dec 19, 2011)

His rants were definitely...interesting. At one minute I could be laughing uncontrollably, the next I'd be pissed off at him.

Gotta love his "Gibson necks always break!" rant.

Guitar Repair Las Vegas, Broken Gibson Guitars - Poorly Designed and Overpriced

Shame I never got to show him my Epiphone Les Paul that I've had since I was nine.

Sadly, there won't be any more. Let's hope he's yelling at god over the structure and breaking of human necks. 

EDIT-Wait, what if he had an heir? A recluse possibly even crazier than he is? 



USMarine75 said:


> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Ralph Nader was a pretty unpopular guy too[/FONT]



He voted for Nader.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 19, 2011)

kennedyblake said:


> "I am not a racist and I have nothing against the Asian race. However I do hate large corporations whether they be American, German or Asian. I hate how they use brainwashing techniques to sell their products.
> "Bayer Aspirin" (Nazi's) "Mitsubishi" (Bombers from Pearl Harbor)"
> 
> 
> He's one of 'those' people. And why is my text appearing in red???


 
Once it turns pink you've reached critical mass and are doomed to publicly humiliate yourself in a fury of blind rage toward all things SS.org... I done seen it...


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Dec 19, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> His rants were definitely...interesting. At one minute I could be laughing uncontrollably, the next I'd be pissed off at him.
> 
> Gotta love his "Gibson necks always break!" rant.
> 
> ...


 That is epiphone though he said epihone necks are even better then gibson necks.


----------



## guitareben (Dec 19, 2011)

RIP Roman 

Might have been a dodgy guy, but seriously, it's not great that he died (dying is never, ever a good thing).


----------



## synrgy (Dec 19, 2011)

Dan_Vacant said:


> That is epiphone though he said epihone necks are even better then gibson necks.



Yeah, having little to do with anything, I'll say that I've only had a few friends with broken guitar necks over the years, but every last one of those guitars was a Gibson Les Paul. Same location of the break, where the neck meets the headstock, every time.

That "rumor" has nothing to do with Roman, so far as I know, and isn't really a rumor at all. It's just something that happens a lot. You'll see tons of photos if you do a Google image search.

Anyway, thanks for sharing. I missed the first thread entirely and hadn't heard this happened. While my one interaction with Mr Roman was less-than-pleasant (I called to inquire about a PRS once in 1996..) I still very much hope that his death came without suffering, and that his soul finds rest in whatever after-life there may or may not be out there. More importantly, I hope those people whom he's sure to have left behind are able to mourn his passing peacefully.

So long, Ed, and thanks for all the entertainment.


----------



## gs20 (Dec 20, 2011)

wow........a friend told me this morning that old Ed had a double heart attack and left the planet and i actually felt a bit of a loss.........then when i went to look him up and realized the level of vitreol about him i just felt compelled to respond and i'll tell you why........i met Ed in 7th or 8th grade in Danbury, CT a long time a go and whatever he became as a businessman, i gotta tell you, he wasn't always like that, not at all.......when we were growing up in high school and all that, he was a pretty much stand up guy........i think i know why he turned to the dark side as it were if in fact some of the things people have said about him are true, and i have no reason to doubt them all..........he simply felt at some point after we left school that he would never become the guitar player he wanted to be..........there were other reasons as well.........falling under the spell of an already unscrupulous businessman to the point of opening his own store at the other end of Main St from that guys store......this "mentor" by the way, much more accomplished at deception than Ed would ever alledgedly be.........being given the opportunity to do a light show for a concert instead of playing in one........that of course blossomed into renting or leasing equipment to eventually, pretty high end musicians......partners that came and went that were already greedier than he would ever become.........if he burned people, he clearly, to my mind, learned from the best..........all that and no real father figure of any consequence to stop him.........he was truly Fagin's child.........so, in short, whatever your personal history with Ed or whatever you've heard, don't be so quick to judge..........say what you will but i remember a gawky ginger kid who stood shoulder to shoulder with me and our buddies one day and successfully fought off the baddest bullies in town and was so effective that he broke a couple of knuckles........and to this day, as the old beat up soldier that i am, i'm glad he was there.........we took different paths in life to be sure but he was..........my friend.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Dec 20, 2011)

And that is pretty much why I insist on keeping stuff within certain bounds. To me, not knowing the man in person, what he represented was a slew of hilarious, almost car salesman like articles. The bad reviews were something I took in as information, but I won't lie - I spent quite some time laughing heartily at some of his most inflamed outbursts about other musical instrument companies, and will most certainly miss them.

To others, he was a horror story they had to deal with only to get stiffed, or witness poor crafstmanship and some absolutely unacceptable instruments.

To others still, he was either family or a friend. Compared to the mass of people that know all about the dodgy practices through reviews and the like, they are very few and far between. They still deserve respect though, and above my post is the proof that they can, and will, read a lot of what is being said about the subject online, and I'm hoping this thread won't turn into the mess the previous one did.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Dec 20, 2011)

Seriously? When you treat people horribly, don't expect people to say nice things about you..it really is that simple. EVERYBODY has family somewhere..that doesn't excuse people making deliberate choices to do negative things. For many, Ed was an asshole, so you're going to hear about it more because he died..that's life..some people have bad things to say, some have good things to say...depending on the type of person you are, one type of view outweighs the other.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 20, 2011)

That, and if e-rep means nothing then neither does any other negative thing some random anonymous person on the internet has to say about you unless what they say in some way directly affects your livelihood and/or lifestyle.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Dec 20, 2011)

As much as the man had deplorable behaviour and was, to put it mildly, quite quick to trick customers and act like a complete douche on occasion, stating any of this isn't what made me say what I did.

There's a time for everything, and maybe I'm just a silly idealist, but even with all the internet anonymity, there is a certain consideration we should have for fellow men, so that retarded shit like MrBlarghzoid15960 going "lolfag I bet he digz boys die fuker" and similar trash, albeit more well-written, remain as far away from SS.org as possible. This isn't 4chan, now is it?

Again, different opinions.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 20, 2011)

Okay... Whatever will keep this thread on topic. If we keep this up this is going to turn into the last one.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Dec 20, 2011)

Fred the Shred said:


> As much as the man had deplorable behaviour and was, to put it mildly, quite quick to trick customers and act like a complete douche on occasion, stating any of this isn't what made me say what I did.
> 
> There's a time for everything, and maybe I'm just a silly idealist, but even with all the internet anonymity, there is a certain consideration we should have for fellow men, so that retarded shit like MrBlarghzoid15960 going "lolfag I bet he digz boys die fuker" and similar trash, albeit more well-written, remain as far away from SS.org as possible. This isn't 4chan, now is it?
> 
> Again, different opinions.



People having legit opinions on him, and retards just wanting to cause a scene are two different things. Consideration is given to those who deserve it. Can't expect things from other people that you haven't given. Of course


----------



## Iamasingularity (Dec 21, 2011)

Never knew him, but I`m glad the stories on the website distracted me from buying his guitars though. Thanks Ed Roman for saving me from scammers.


----------



## neoclassical (Dec 22, 2011)

After having dealt with Ed Roman in the 80's and 90's I have as much negative to say as anyone else. BUT, I recently met someone whose mother dated Ed Roman in the early 80's and it turns out that although he may have had the worst of business practices, he treated this guy pretty well. This includes Ed sending a guy with a Yamaha cruiser to the kid on his 12th b-day when he said he wanted a bike etc. So although I still get angry every time I think about dealing with Ed or ECMM, I guess there was a side to him we didn't see.


----------



## Dayn (Dec 22, 2011)

My first thought was 'which SSOer did he piss off?'

I must admit, I'll miss his antics.


----------



## Leuchty (Dec 23, 2011)

One down...

DeVries to go...


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Dec 23, 2011)

CYBERSYN said:


> One down...
> 
> DeVries to go...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 23, 2011)

I think his website speaks for itself (racism, plagerism, bullshit/etc...) but he was mildly entertaining like DeVries. Remember that one time he stole someone on this forums picture and then the guy swapped it to porn?


----------



## JaeSwift (Dec 23, 2011)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> I think his website speaks for itself (racism, plagerism, bullshit/etc...) but he was mildly entertaining like DeVries. Remember that one time he stole someone on this forums picture and then the guy swapped it to porn?



As sad as this may sound that is still fondly carved in to my memory

Though I can't say I'm sad about this or do I ''feel for his friends and family'' (I never met a single one of them), I do hope he rests in peace. I'm sure there were some people attached to him outside of his flamboyant career that feel his loss so I can say I am sorry to them.

That said, now we need to hope the remaining ER staff doesn't carry on his business antics. 

Remember the ''Tone king'' (sorry, but lol) coming in here when that review of his Quicksilver guitar was posted?


----------



## Don Vito (Dec 23, 2011)

JaeSwift said:


> Remember the ''Tone king'' (sorry, but lol) coming in here when that review of his Quicksilver guitar was posted?


Details. I'm kind of new here.


----------



## Explorer (Dec 23, 2011)

Just to clarify, it wasn't porn... but infinitely better. 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/139906-ed-roman-using-1-my-photobucket-pics.html

(Every time I get to repost that thread, an angel gets its wings. Did you know that? *laugh*)


----------



## wlfers (Dec 24, 2011)

^ probably the best thing I've seen happen here. Bummer it ended so soon by someone's stupidity.


----------



## GazPots (Dec 24, 2011)

As much as a death is a thing to be serious about, that thread was so fucking funny.

The "cat" was let out the bag too soon.


----------



## EJA (Dec 25, 2011)

Business wise, I've heard some bad things.

That said, he was still a human being and sought after the same ambitions and desires we all do. I hope his family is coping with it well around this time of year.


----------



## Vinchester (Dec 25, 2011)

The fact that this guy died doesn't mean we should laugh off all his unethical and wrongful business practice. Those should be forever condemned not tolerated. 

That said I'm not surprised the guy did help someone and was a good man to those he didn't scam. He deserves his RIP.

His rant articles are shit though.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Dec 25, 2011)

GazPots said:


> As much as a death is a thing to be serious about, that thread was so fucking funny.
> 
> The "cat" was let out the bag too soon.



Yeah, the guy who rumbled it was a prime douchebag.


----------

